# IH 584 PTO issues



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

I bought a very nice IH 584 tractor from my neighbor. A 1983 with 2015 hours. I will be the third owner of the tractor and the previous owners have been in a five mile radius of me so its definitely a local tractor. The problem is the PTO will not shut off. Neither of the previous owners ever remember using the PTO so it was never diagnosed. (I wouldn't believe that claim if I didn't know both of these neighbors.) The PTO lever works and I did notice a "growling" noise when its engaged. With the tractor shut off, I am able to turn the PTO shaft by hand one revolution either direction and then it locks. Does this sound familiar to anyone? Any ideas on what could be wrong? Any and all knowledge is welcome!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Solving your issue will be a process of elimination. The first area to check is the PTO control crossover shaft. They can disconnect and the lever moves but accomplishes little. If the shaft is connected and the fork (lever assembly) inside the transmission is functional, take a look at the PTO control collar inside the transmission to be sure the fork is riding in the groove.

But, as you work your way through the linkage from the shift lever to the internal fork and collar, check all the pivots and pins to be sure they are still installed. IH used a somewhat complicated linkage prone to dropping the clevis pin then allowing the threaded rod assembly to become mis-adjusted. Owners would replace the pin and not adjust the rod to its original setting. 

The Case IH online parts store has excellent depictions of the linkage for both the H and Z pattern transmissions.

If the issue is not resolved through linkage repair or adjustment, you will be going inside the transmission and will want the repair manual.


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

RC Wells said:


> Solving your issue will be a process of elimination. The first area to check is the PTO control crossover shaft. They can disconnect and the lever moves but accomplishes little. If the shaft is connected and the fork (lever assembly) inside the transmission is functional, take a look at the PTO control collar inside the transmission to be sure the fork is riding in the groove.
> 
> But, as you work your way through the linkage from the shift lever to the internal fork and collar, check all the pivots and pins to be sure they are still installed. IH used a somewhat complicated linkage prone to dropping the clevis pin then allowing the threaded rod assembly to become mis-adjusted. Owners would replace the pin and not adjust the rod to its original setting.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I have been hearing about linkage issues on these tractors so I'm cautiously optimistic that it won't be a major repair. I also heard an opinion that if the PTO isn't used, the clutch packs will eventually weld themselves together. I'm taking that opinion very lightly at this time...I'm not sure how that could actually happen but hey, I'm open for everyone's input.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

While it is true that independent PTO clutch packs on all tractors can adhere and fail to release, that is usually easy to fix, except in the rare extreme case.. Just hook it up to a pto driven implement, put the PTO in neutral, and attempt to work the PTO. It will break loose with a shudder, then just engage and disengage the PTO a few times under load and it nearly always corrects itself. That occurrence is also most prevalent in the newer tractors with treated paper frictions, or in older tractors that were not serviced and water allowed to set in the transmission. The latter happens and a tear down is necessary to replace both the frictions and steels.


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm going to give that a try. Thanks!


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

I hooked up the tractor to a bush hog but the PTO would not disengage. It was worth a try...I think we're in for a tear down.


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

The conclusion to the PTO issue: I found that the MC valve rubber boot had dry rotted and split in two pieces letting dirt accumulate on the valve shaft. I cleaned the dirt out and sprayed penetrating oil on the shaft and gently tapped the top of the shaft. It loosened up and began to work freely. My PTO would engage and disengage but would not stay engaged without holding the PTO lever forward. I readjusted the clevis that connects to the fork on the MC valve. I was pretty sure nobody ever tried adjusting this because the threads were still painted red. After tightening the clevis as far as it would go on the threaded rod the PTO lever worked correctly. Now for the embarrassing part. When sitting on the seat operating the PTO lever I noticed a nut connecting the PTO lever to the first stage of the linkage. Sure enough it was loose. I tightened the nut AND adjusted the linkage back to where it was originally. It works perfectly!
My explanation is a little lengthy but I hope it helps someone in the future.
Thanks to all who offered their knowledge...I appreciate it!


----------



## Couch (4 mo ago)

Those are well built tractors and a lot of times it’s a simple fix like your was. 
Good luck. RED POWER!


----------

